# FP-C Review Course! Which One?????



## CIRUS454 (Oct 29, 2018)

What's going on everyone? I have started to hunker down and start studying for the FP-C and I know a review course will help me greatly in passing on the first attempt. I can't decide on which one will be the best bang for the buck?????  I know there is the course from IAMED, one from M.E.C.A. in Tampa, FL, the Pittman Course, one from FLIGHT BRIDGE ED, the online ACE PREP Course, and I am sure many more. Can everyone please give me there feedback on which course they think/have heard is the best? Thank you a bunch!!!!!  Inbox me if you feel more comfortable.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2018)

I can only speak for the IA MED course. It’s a 40 hour course that gives you CEU’s for your state license and specialty cert (if you already have your FP-C). 

IMO it is a great review course. It will not teach you how to be a critical care provider or how to actually do many of the skills that are required to be a critical care provider. It does offer an introduction to many different aspects of the critical care/flight world. 

The book that they use in the course is once again a great review/outline/review book to quickly go over information but is far from a complete critical care book. 

They offer multiple FP-C style online exams that are very similar to the actual FP-C exam. 

I am about 70% done with the FP-C/Critical Care review program from DistanceCME. So far it has been good.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Oct 29, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I am about 70% done with the FP-C/Critical Care review program from DistanceCME. So far it has been good.



Are you doing a Critical Care Paramedic Program or just an FP-C review course so you can take the FP-C?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 29, 2018)

CIRUS454 said:


> Are you doing a Critical Care Paramedic Program or just an FP-C review course so you can take the FP-C?


Pretty sure he’s doing it for con-ed. They’re all kind of similar in what they offer vs. what you take away from them. 

It’s kind of hard to pinpoint one as the best one. I did Back To Basics out of (Glendale) AZ. Once I got my FP-C I took Creighton’s CCP course for FP-C con-ed. It’s similar to U of F’s.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2018)

CIRUS454 said:


> Are you doing a Critical Care Paramedic Program or just an FP-C review course so you can take the FP-C?


I took the IA MED program and tested FP-C a couple of months later. Now I am just using it for FP-C CEUs. My company is reimbursing me for the costs of it.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Oct 29, 2018)

I did University of Florida's UFCCP course back when it was only in person. Now you can only do it online. Thank goodness I got it when I did because I can't imagine doing that course online. It was much more advanced than I thought it would be and I had a hard time grasping some of the topics. Luckily the instructors worked with me and made sure I got up to speed. It is by far the most challenging course I have taken in my whole career and I highly recommend it to everyone!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 30, 2018)

I did the IA MED class.  As said before, it's good for test prep and will give you a good overview.  Helped me pass the FP-C.  I'm looking at doing Lenoir community college's new critical care class some time early or mid next year for CE's.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 30, 2018)

CIRUS454 said:


> I did University of Florida's UFCCP course back when it was only in person. Now you can only do it online. Thank goodness I got it when I did because I can't imagine doing that course online. It was much more advanced than I thought it would be and I had a hard time grasping some of the topics. Luckily the instructors worked with me and made sure I got up to speed. It is by far the most challenging course I have taken in my whole career and I highly recommend it to everyone!


It's actually not that bad online. It's a ton of info to keep up with, but I really like the online format. Plus I can always rewatch lectures, which I often do.


----------

